# He needs a name!



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've had my nose stuck in the Game of Thrones books for the past month, so something about giving this little guy a name (considering his size and possible problems) seems unlucky. Of course, I'm not going to wait until he's 2 years old to name him lol so I thought I'd start thinking about possibilities. My rats (besides Smeagol, who got his name for obvious reasons) all have names of various gods or goddesses so I'd like to keep with the trend. I'm not opposed to other nerdy references either though  Any suggestions would be appreciated!
View attachment 167466
View attachment 167474


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Odysseus,Poseidon, Achilles,Legolas


----------



## Sabatea (Aug 23, 2014)

To counteract that unluckiness, maybe Felix? :3 It means happy and lucky in Latin. XD


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Ares?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Legolas! lol I think I'd end up calling him lego though


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sunfyre was a dragon in GoT that could not be killed in future books. 

Kairos was the name of a male in my litter who kept his name under Daniel and has the same markings. Greek mythos

Tyr, from Norse mythos?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I wouldn't call him Legolas. D: I knew a rat named Legolas and he died at a young age.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

They're not god names but I love Richard Adams. If I had a pair of boys I would name them Snitter and Rowf. In Watership Down the rabbit's god was named Frith, in lapine (the made-up book language) it means "The Sun".


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd never hear the end of it from my husband if I called him Legolas, so I wouldn't lol. I like Kairos!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Seth, Thoth, Geb, Ra, Ptah, Hapi, Apophis, Anubis, Horus, Osiris...All egyptian names. I personally like Nefertum. He was the lion headed son of Sekhmet and Ptah. And seeing as this little guy has a slight mane of golden hair I think it fits lol. Neferum also means the beautiful one. Or the beautiful smelling one as he is associated with lotus blossoms.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Sooooo....upon closer inspection, little boy is definitely a little girl...I'm not even sure why I didn't bother to check, guess that's what I get for trusting someone else to sex their rats properly >.<


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

OH....well then how about Aphrodite, Persephone, Athena.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Lol yeah, luckily, for me, it's not a big deal that it's a girl. Plus she's in quarantine, so has had no exposure to the boys. I like Athena. I usually go for shorter names that way I'm not tempted to give everyone nicknames


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Sekhmet, Isis, Nut, Bast, Hathor, Ma'at, Nun, or how bout ankh? The symbol for eternal life.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I like Cayo, but that's a boys name meaning - rejoice.
Girls names: PAX - meaning Peace of Latin origin or ASTRA - meaning of the stars also Latin. 

Pax was the Roman goddess of peace and offering a positive message to bestow on a child.

I also like Neema 

Let us know what you choose in the end. She's GORGEOUS!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I like Astra, but I also have an Astrid, might get confusing. I like Neema too, although it seems a bit ironic considering her current state. I'm honestly afraid to give her a name :/


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Wilder only lived (he may be alive, I don't really know) to be 3 or 4 months. I couldn't picture in our short time together not having a name for my little buddy  he actually got the name wilder because I didn't want to really name him because he wasn't "mine." He was just the wilder rat. But all the same, Wylie's time was short with me but I don't think that changed our bond.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Niamh? Celtic. 

Oenone? Antigone? 

Obviously my sig is all Greek names and most have some mythos around it. Three girls I adopted out were Eos, Peony, Chara (Kara).


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Amelia? By the way, the rat ratsaremylife was talking about (Legolas), was mine. He was young. He died of birth defect. Me and ratsaremylife are cousins, by the way. Anyway, what about star?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I know, I feel bad not naming her, but names are a form of attachment for me. Not saying that I don't want to be attached, just sheltering my feelings from a possibly tragic end. I think I've narrowed it down to three, Nimh (from a book title), Nymeria (from GoT), and Neema. Not sure why I'm stuck on the N names lol


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like Nimh it is...even though technically it stands for National Institute of Mental Health lol I loved those books as a kid. For anyone who hasn't heard of the books, they're about a group of rats that escape from a research facility and have the ability to read and use technology!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

More pics of Nimh while her cage was being cleaned!
View attachment 168034
View attachment 168042
View attachment 168050
View attachment 168058


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

So small and so cute! I like her name, it's the one I voted for. The poll was fun btw. That was a good idea.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I never would have been able to choose without the poll lol. She is very sweet and will immediately come running when I open her cage. I'm thinking that after her quarantine is over, I'll introduce her to Astrid who is my 7 week old girl. I'm worried about what my big girls might do to her even when she reaches the 12 week mark since she's so small.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

kksrats said:


> Looks like Nimh it is...even though technically it stands for National Institute of Mental Health lol I loved those books as a kid. For anyone who hasn't heard of the books, they're about a group of rats that escape from a research facility and have the ability to read and use technology!


Well I definitely approve of the name then! Glad you've decided and it was fun. She's really such a cutie pie


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

More pictures just 'cause I think she's cute  Also, she appears to be tricolor! The color on her back is darker than the color on her face, couldn't get a good picture of the different though.
View attachment 168834
View attachment 168842


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I just girl screeched! That face is way too much for me to handle! Omg... Her little eyes filled with love! I want her hahah


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

She's so happy every time she sees me, it was like an instant bond between us  I can't really say that I've ever had that with any of my others. It's always been a process of gaining trust and building a bond.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

That's so great she's such a darling little baby!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I voted for Nimh, too. She looks like one and she's adorable!


----------

